
Is the decline in rape due to the accessibility of porn on the internet? - jamesbritt
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2011/04/is-the-decline-in-rape-due-to-the-accessibili/
======
russell
There has also been a large drop in violent crime and teen pregnancies at
about the same time which followed the peak and subsequent decline in lea in
gasoline. The crime decline lagged the lead decline by 20 years mol, which
would be the delay for exposed babies to reach adulthood.

[http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/01/lead-crime-
li...](http://www.motherjones.com/environment/2013/01/lead-crime-link-
gasoline)

Maybe the decrease in rapes was caused by a decrease in lead rather than an
increase in porn. But I can be convinced that free porn for perverts is a good
thing.

------
nness
"Coincides" was the keyword from that quote. Correlation isn't causation.

I think the entire statement is a little alarming; it kind of implies that a
lack of sexual outlet will inevitably lead to rape.

